# How long for BM after colonoscopy?



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Well...it's been three days since my colonoscopy on Monday and I haven't had a BM yet....is this normal?


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I think cause your system was so "cleaned out" for the test its normal to go a few days (I think I didnt go for at least a week after)without a bm.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

i'm hoping i can go soon...starting to feel a little constipated.......


----------



## LMB0603 (Oct 28, 2004)

i went for 2 weeks without one after my colonoscopy.


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

I went the next day. Proof of my fast transit I would say.


----------

